# Farmington?



## OPENCOUNTRY (Jan 25, 2009)

Has anybody been out to Farmington this week? Are there very many ducks that out on unit 1 or 2?


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

I was there yesterday. Not many ducks on any of the units, except unit 1 has a lot of spoonies and coots. There were more boats on the water than there were ducks. I heard some shooting from center dike, but not much. It's tough there right now.


----------



## OPENCOUNTRY (Jan 25, 2009)

Any new reports? I am gonna try to get out on Wednesday.


----------



## utahgolf (Sep 8, 2007)

OPENCOUNTRY said:


> Any new reports? I am gonna try to get out on Wednesday.


just head out there and check it out. The ones willing to risk going out there blind sometimes get rewarded!


----------



## Cold Water Copper (Oct 10, 2014)

I was there yesterday. Bunch of Spoonies dumping into the Rest Area.


----------



## Kwalk3 (Jun 21, 2012)

I went out Saturday. There were tons of Spoonies, and quite a few Goldeneyes and a few Buffleheads flying around. Bad news, none of them taste good. Good news, if you are in the right spot all three species decoy like champs.


----------



## OPENCOUNTRY (Jan 25, 2009)

Perfect. I will report back on Wednesday. Hopefully with pictures! :mrgreen:


----------



## paddler (Jul 17, 2009)

Lots of birds on Unit 1 today.


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

OPENCOUNTRY said:


> Perfect. I will report back on Wednesday. Hopefully with pictures! :mrgreen:


 Where's the report and photos? :mrgreen:


----------



## OPENCOUNTRY (Jan 25, 2009)

Here ya go! Hunted from opening shooting hours until 1 o'clock and fired a total of 3 shells! I've never seen Farmington so slow!


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

Nice! I'm pretty sure I saw that goose go down. I shot at one right before you got that one. Did you shoot the goose first thing this morning? Around 7:30ish? If it wasn't you then someone else got one too. If it was you, I was just to the NW of you.


----------



## OPENCOUNTRY (Jan 25, 2009)

I got it around 9. How did you do out there today?


----------



## JuniorPre 360 (Feb 22, 2012)

Nice goose!


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

OPENCOUNTRY said:


> I got it around 9. How did you do out there today?


 It was mostly a scouting trip for me today, but I got a few shots in and missed. I shot at the goose first thing this morning then I moved to 3 other spots and started finding some ducks. It was definitely slow, but the ducks really started moving at 1:05 this afternoon until just after 2:00 then they shut right down.


----------



## utahgolf (Sep 8, 2007)

Fowlmouth said:


> It was mostly a scouting trip for me today, but I got a few shots in and missed. I shot at the goose first thing this morning then I moved to 3 other spots and started finding some ducks. It was definitely slow, but the ducks really started moving at 1:05 this afternoon until just after 2:00 then they shut right down.


are there days you don't hunt fowlmouth?  I'm jealous! I might finally go next week sometime since I'll have some time off.


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

I was up at Howards Slough today and saw 2 ducks and a goose. No shots fired. Really nothing flying. We heard nothing south of us.


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

OPENCOUNTRY said:


> Here ya go! Hunted from opening shooting hours until 1 o'clock and fired a total of 3 shells! I've never seen Farmington so slow!


 What's going on with that ducks foot?


----------



## OPENCOUNTRY (Jan 25, 2009)

I thought the same thing when I first saw it but as I got looking close, it looked as if the duck had been shot at and the bb's hit the webbing on the foot and it was in the healing process


----------

